# All of a sudden my iphone 4 can only make calls on speaker phone.



## clivebuckwheat (Sep 26, 2010)

I did a hard reset and it didn't resolve it. 

What else?


----------



## Ravindra Mohabeer (Oct 14, 2003)

This might be totally a miss for a solution but my wife's phone went screwy on her like that while she was away on a trip. She kept getting error messages, couldn't adjust the ringer volume, all sorts of stuff. A real mess.

One possibility could be what was wrong with hers. If you look down to the bottom where you plug the phone into the dock to recharge/sync it there are a bunch of inconspicuous and tiny pins. In her case one was bent slightly upward. This one little pin caused the phone to do all manner of unrelated things - about 10 or 15 total weird things. 

In our case we first thought that we'd have to replace the dock connector (in anticipation of the iPhone 5 because why upgrade or replace a phone when we're this close). That solution = $50 to $75.

Cheaper and still functional solution, get a tiny screw driver, smaller than an eyeglass screw driver and gently GENTLY see if you can un-bend/flatten the pin. Cost = $0

While this may not be even remotely the problem in your case, it's worth a look and it's an interesting tale of how seemingly unrelated things on the phone can cause havoc on others.

Plus, if that doesn't work there's apparently a plug/unplug headphone trick and a raft of others that google turned up.


----------



## clivebuckwheat (Sep 26, 2010)

Anything else I can try?

No pins are bent, so I did a factory restore from the latest version of Itunes, same issue. Phone only works on speaker.

Another question if all else fails do I bring it to Bell, or an Apple store?. It's was bought in December 2010.


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

Do a software restore via iTunes first. If problem remains unresolved, take it to an Apple Store for warranty repairs.


----------



## The G3 Man (Oct 7, 2008)

Always go to Apple. Never take an iPhone to your carrier for repair. Apple provides much better service when it comes to the iPhone.

-M


----------



## clivebuckwheat (Sep 26, 2010)

Lars,

You mean a, factory restore to defaults. I did that. It did not help. 

Does anyone know do I have to bring my bill when going to the Apple store?


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

clivebuckwheat said:


> Lars,
> 
> You mean a, factory restore to defaults. I did that. It did not help.
> 
> Does anyone know do I have to bring my bill when going to the Apple store?


Holding down the two buttons on the iPhone (home button + power button) isn't a factory restore - it sounded like from your post you did a hardware reset, which is different. Did you actually plug it into your Mac, launch iTunes and restore it from there?

You don't need your receipt for the repair - they can pull the iPhone's warranty information from its serial number. But, make an appointment so you're not potentially waiting forever to be seen.


----------



## MomentsofSanity (Jul 9, 2008)

I had this problem with the wife's 3GS and I'm tryig to remember how I fixed it. I believe I reset the carrier settings and that did the trick.


----------



## James3967 (Aug 30, 2004)

Same thing happened to me. Turns out my phone thought that there was a set of headphones plugged in. I took a pair of headphones and plugged them in and unplugged them rapidly a few times. I then did the rest (holding down the power and home button until the apple logo shows back up) and everything was fine.


----------



## clivebuckwheat (Sep 26, 2010)

My Phone seems to have fixed itself.

I guess I will cancel my appointment with a Genius.


----------

